

REPL? A bit more (and less) than that – Erlang shell - telemachos
http://ferd.ca/repl-a-bit-more-and-less-than-that.html

======
jeffdavis
Learning erlang here. I wish I had seen this article before -- I haven't even
finished reading it yet and it's already nicely explained some things that
confused me for a while before.

For instance, the idea that IO doesn't necessarily go to the node the process
is running on. That makes a lot of sense now, because in erlang, you don't
want to be too concerned about which node a process is running on.

------
mixedbit
Note that few languages can provide truly Lisp style REPL. For this, the
language needs to make no distinction between data and code. You need to be
able to generate all language statements dynamically (not string
representation of statements that can be then then evaluated, just
statements). Erlang does not have this, data and code are different things, so
it can't provide Lisp style REPL (The same with Python). Some more info about
this: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12253200/what-is-so-
power...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12253200/what-is-so-powerful-in-
lisps-read-eval-print-loop-how-is-it-different-than-pyt)

